# لیقتلن



## mohsen.amiri

What does ليقتلنّ mean in below sentence? Is لَیُقَتَّلُنَّ correct? Is it a Verb or Infinitive?

ليقتلنّ عند بيت ما لكم هذا ثلاثة ابناء ملوك لا ينال أحدهم ما طلب ثمّ يقتتلون حتّى تكون بينهم الدّماء


----------



## Ali Smith

They will definitely be massacred. It’s from باب التفعيل.


----------



## Qureshpor

Ali Smith said:


> They will definitely be massacred. It’s from باب التفعيل.


Are you sure about this? I though it was from fi3l mujarrad "qatala" > "yaqtulu"

> la-y*a*qtul*a*nna He will most certainly kill
> la-y*u*qtul*a*nna He will most certainly be killed


> la-y*a*qtul*u*nna They will most certainly kill
> la-y*u*qtul*u*naa They will most certainly be killed


----------



## elroy

> la-y*a*qtul*a*nna He will most certainly kill
> la-y*u*qt*a*l*a*nna He will most certainly be killed

> la-y*a*qtul*ūn*a They will most certainly kill
> la-y*u*qt*a*l*ūna* They will most certainly be killed


----------



## Qureshpor

elroy said:


> > la-y*a*qtul*a*nna He will most certainly kill
> > la-y*u*qt*a*l*a*nna He will most certainly be killed
> 
> > la-y*a*qtul*ūn*a They will most certainly kill
> > la-y*u*qt*a*l*ūna* They will most certainly be killed


I believe you are mistaken in your rendering of the "energetic mood". 

Arabic grammar of the written language : Harder, Ernst, 1854-1927 : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


----------



## mohsen.amiri

Qureshpor said:


> I believe you are mistaken in your rendering of the "energetic mood".
> 
> Arabic grammar of the written language : Harder, Ernst, 1854-1927 : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


What do you mean by the ‘ehergrtic mood’?


----------



## Qureshpor

Have you looked at the contents of the link, Mohsen?


----------



## Ali Smith

Do you guys think it's from باب التفعيل?


----------



## Qureshpor

Ali Smith said:


> Do you guys think it's from باب التفعيل?


No. I know it is not from باب التفعيل

باب التفعيل would be فَعَّل > یُفَعِّلُ


----------



## Ali Smith

I thought it was because there’s a شدة on the تاء in لَیُقَتَّلُنَّ. What do you think, elroy?


----------



## cherine

The shadda is on the nuun not the taa2, layuqtalanna: will (definitely) be killed.


----------



## Ali Smith

But in his initial post he has a shaddah on both letters!


----------



## Qureshpor

Ali Smith said:


> But in his initial post he has a shaddah on both letters!


That is true but @mohsen.amiri is asking if  لَیُقَتَّلُنَّ is correct.


----------



## Ali Smith

It's correct if it comes from باب التفعيل, isn't it?


----------



## Qureshpor

Ali Smith said:


> It's correct if it comes from باب التفعيل, isn't it?


No it is not correct. It would then have to be لَیُقَتِّلُنَّ and you would need to take into account what قَتَّلَ implies.


----------



## Ali Smith

Qureshpor: But it could be لَیُقَتَّلُنَّ if it were passive, couldn't it?

لَیُقَتِّلُنَّ = They will certainly massacre.
لَیُقَتَّلُنَّ = They will certainly be massacred.


----------



## cherine

Ali Smith said:


> But in his initial post he has a shaddah on both letters!


What initial post are you talking about? Here's the post, which was not edited as far as I can see, and the shadda is only on the nuun:


mohsen.amiri said:


> What does ليقتلنّ mean in below sentence? Is لَیُقَتَّلُنَّ correct? Is it a Verb or Infinitive?
> 
> ليقتلنّ عند بيت ما لكم هذا ثلاثة ابناء ملوك لا ينال أحدهم ما طلب ثمّ يقتتلون حتّى تكون بينهم الدّماء



Anyway, assuming the verb is قتّل and not قتَل , then yes, the form in the passive is yuqattalunna: they will be massacred. 



Qureshpor said:


> No it is not correct. It would then have to be لَیُقَتِّلُنَّ and you would need to take into account what قَتَّلَ implies.


يقتِّلُنّ would be correct if the meaning is that those princes will do the killing, not if they will be the ones being massacred. The way I understood the sentence -and I could be mistaken of course- is that they will fight each others and spill blood, and be killed.


----------

